# Lost Zombies



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Not sure where this belonged so I posted it here since it felt like the right place atm. Anyways, stumbled on this really cool website I thought I'd share called LostZombies.com - if you're a fan of all things zombies (like me) then you'll love it.

The site is basically centered around creating a community generated zombie documentary/mockumentary to ultimately educate the world that zombies are real and that there's an imminent zombie outbreak about to happen. You can upload video clips, audio, and photo's into your profile. I figure this is something we could have a lot of fun with considering what we do here 

http://lostzombies.ning.com/video/video/show?id=2035037:Video:3139

-TM


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks interesting site. Being a amateuer film maker I think I will send stuff in for fun


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

Interesting site. I would love to find a sound bite to play at the gateway to my maze to get the mood started right.


----------

